# IBEW 236 local acceptance time



## Tiack (May 15, 2010)

I just applied to the IBEW 236 local,
I am number 43 on the list does anyone have any idea on how long it should take for me to get accepted?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Topic moved to it's own thread**


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tiack said:


> I just applied to the IBEW 236 local,
> I am number 43 on the list does anyone have any idea on how long it should take for me to get accepted?


I am not familar with Albany's system, but the number of cubs a local takes in depends on demand and what I have been told there will be a good bit of work in that local. I wish you the best.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Brother Noah, do you know what the outlook for 11 and 441 is like?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

stryker21 said:


> Brother Noah, do you know what the outlook for 11 and 441 is like?


 With over 1000 on book 1 in local 11, even though there is a load of work on the horizon I think it will be some time before it gets into book2.At 441 they are in the midst of some harsh times, they do have some work coming but not enough to get into book 2 any time soon besides election time is always a distraction from hooking a BROTHER UP WITH A JOB. If you are riding book 2 your best bet would be 440 and 477 in the near future with local 40 and 18 will have work for travelers from mid summer on into the fall but 18 has so many double bookers unless yuou have been on their books for over a year you will not get a call. Local 47 also will have some work for us Narrowbacks but the calls will be shallow into book3. A word to the wise with many of us out of work for extended periods of time, the books are being watched for those unethical spineless double bookers. In the bay area LU180,595,6 are good books to be on NOW look for 191 and 112 to break hard in about 3 weeks(must have Washington state electrical liscense in hand though)


----------



## TOO_SL:IM (May 13, 2010)

Dont mean to pop your bubble but work does not look that good in Local 191

191 member since 1991, also if you do get your WA state card make sure to reciprocate it with oregon and idaho


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TOO_SL:IM said:


> Dont mean to pop your bubble but work does not look that good in Local 191
> 
> 191 member since 1991, also if you do get your WA state card make sure to reciprocate it with oregon and idaho


So the Thermal, tire plant and 5.0 in Moses Lake,and a couple of data centers in Wenatchee along with the hospital and school work have been put on hold? The last I was informed Washington state did not reciprocate with any other state, when did this change?


----------



## TOO_SL:IM (May 13, 2010)

the following states have reciprocal journeyman's electrician license with Washington state: Oregon, Idaho, Alaska, Utah, Colorado, Montana, North & South Dakotas, Wyoming, Nebraska, Minnesota and Massachusetts.

The plant in Moses has not yet been given a start date, same as the Data centers.Please remember these call are in area 3 eastern part of the state,we currently have about 140on book 1 on the east side compared with close to 200 on the west side then you factor in local 46 seattle local dont know how many are there and work is still slow. The Data centers dont usually man up more than 20to 25 electricians.

Info was got at WA.GOV .

http://www.contractor-licensing.com/washington/electrical-license.html

Best Slim
http://www.lni.wa.gov/


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

TOO_SL:IM said:


> the following states have reciprocal journeyman's electrician license with Washington state: Oregon, Idaho, Alaska, Utah, Colorado, Montana, North & South Dakotas, Wyoming, Nebraska, Minnesota and Massachusetts.
> 
> The plant in Moses has not yet been given a start date, same as the Data centers.Please remember these call are in area 3 eastern part of the state,we currently have about 140on book 1 on the east side compared with close to 200 on the west side then you factor in local 46 seattle local dont know how many are there and work is still slow. The Data centers dont usually man up more than 20to 25 electricians.
> 
> ...


So sounds like there is alot of guys on the bench in local 46? Maybe I should wait to apply.


----------



## TOO_SL:IM (May 13, 2010)

NO sir apply I have no idea how many are on the books in 46,and if you are a apprentice you will work first,As stated I am in Local 191 but I can find out and so can you. 
*at 253-395-6530 or email them at [email protected] local 46 phone #
*


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TOO_SL:IM said:


> the following states have reciprocal journeyman's electrician license with Washington state: Oregon, Idaho, Alaska, Utah, Colorado, Montana, North & South Dakotas, Wyoming, Nebraska, Minnesota and Massachusetts.
> 
> The plant in Moses has not yet been given a start date, same as the Data centers.Please remember these call are in area 3 eastern part of the state,we currently have about 140on book 1 on the east side compared with close to 200 on the west side then you factor in local 46 seattle local dont know how many are there and work is still slow. The Data centers dont usually man up more than 20to 25 electricians.
> 
> Team Mobile had several hundred electrians in December of 2008 this was when I was told by L&I that they would no longer reciprocate. I will make some calls in the morning and check, it would be good though seeing the work in Wyoming has been going deep into book2.You posted you had been in for 19 years, have you traveled any?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

TOO_SL:IM said:


> also if you do get your WA state card make sure to reciprocate it with oregon and idaho


Oregon does not reciprocate anymore.

Because we don't allow trainees.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> Team Mobile had several hundred electrians in December of 2008


Do you really think there will be time jobs like that from here on out? 

I mean, its like the whole universe has changed... Now there's enough men to do that kind of work straight-time. Please tell me I am wrong!!!


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

It's hard being a trainee right now, I went to school on my own dime. All the non-union shops that have openings want at least 1 year experience and the 2 local unions I am near have waiting lists that are hundreds of people deep. I'm not looking for a hand out, I just want to prove myself as a hard worker and start my progress towards Journeyman Cert.


----------



## TOO_SL:IM (May 13, 2010)

Noah, I live on the east side of the state and Team Mobile? there was Yahoo, Intuit, and Microsoft.I have never seen several hundred wire men tooled up on any job.The biggest we ever got was 185 in the early 90s at Boeing and most were Travelers, and most were from Boston.I was a foreman on Quest field most we had was 75.And yes sir I have my share of road time.Worked a lot out of Coos-bay ORE, still have my card, and worked out of Vegas for a spell. The links I posted are current.Just did not want to get anyones hopes up for our state,we will have to clear book one then book 2 then start looking at book3 and 4 .
Best of luck to all of you in these tough times Union and open shop.
Slim


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

stryker21 said:


> It's hard being a trainee right now, I went to school on my own dime. All the non-union shops that have openings want at least 1 year experience and the 2 local unions I am near have waiting lists that are hundreds of people deep. I'm not looking for a hand out, I just want to prove myself as a hard worker and start my progress towards Journeyman Cert.


 There are other options available in the IBEW at this post, a new CE/CW program and I know that local 440 has an advanced program for those who have some previous school and at least 3000 worked hours. Local 18 has been putting a few out and local 40 has work coming soon


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TOO_SL:IM said:


> Noah, I live on the east side of the state and Team Mobile? there was Yahoo, Intuit, and Microsoft.I have never seen several hundred wire men tooled up on any job.The biggest we ever got was 185 in the early 90s at Boeing and most were Travelers, and most were from Boston.I was a foreman on Quest field most we had was 75.And yes sir I have my share of road time.Worked a lot out of Coos-bay ORE, still have my card, and worked out of Vegas for a spell. The links I posted are current.Just did not want to get anyones hopes up for our state,we will have to clear book one then book 2 then start looking at book3 and 4 .
> Best of luck to all of you in these tough times Union and open shop.
> Slim


 Brother Slim I worked a short call at VM Ware, we had 60-80 and the cook out that Joe put on at Team Mobile I would see 150-180 working that site.Times have been hard and I understand your hesitation to release bad information on upcoming work but from what I am told your local will be in need of many travelers starting by the end of this year. Miller Elex yes this is not the enmd of the world as we know it, there will be OT on future jobs but some times straight 4o is enough such as in 47 where the scale will net you around $2000 a week.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks for the info, I'll be checking out 18 and 40


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TOO_SL:IM said:


> the following states have reciprocal journeyman's electrician license with Washington state: Oregon, Idaho, Alaska, Utah, Colorado, Montana, North & South Dakotas, Wyoming, Nebraska, Minnesota and Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> Info was got at WA.GOV .
> ...


Brother I called L&I and they told me that as of March 2009 Washington state no longer is recprocal with any other state.


----------



## TOO_SL:IM (May 13, 2010)

Noah I was misinformation about the reciprocal change but not about our work status,please I urge all union electricians to call the Hall in Everett WA

425-259-3195. The original source of this rumor was posted on local 48 web site it has been removed.We have over 300 on book one and as I was told there is no way in hell will we clear the books and start on book 2 this year.

Save you money and time we have no jobs, just call that # and get the straight story.

Slim


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TOO_SL:IM said:


> Noah I was misinformation about the reciprocal change but not about our work status,please I urge all union electricians to call the Hall in Everett WA
> 
> 425-259-3195. The original source of this rumor was posted on local 48 web site it has been removed.We have over 300 on book one and as I was told there is no way in hell will we clear the books and start on book 2 this year.
> 
> ...


 Or they could call the job recording until the work does break then us travelers could come sign and get out on a call shortly once the work does break, thats not from some rumor on a 48 site or any politician in Everett.I hear Mike Baird has plans to retire, any word on who will take his place?


----------



## Tiack (May 15, 2010)

Well thank you,
I really hope to get in soon, i love working with electrical and both of my teachers have told me that the union is the best spot to start out in.


----------



## Tiack (May 15, 2010)

Just found out that Local 236 is taking 70 apprentices in about a month.
I am number 43 on the list so i am in!!!


----------

